# problem with citizenship



## oldjerry (Jul 27, 2010)

hi, we,re new to this forum it seems really good,so perhaps someone can help.My wife was born in London,her father is italian as were her grandparents.Her dad has an italian passport.However though they have lived together for 40 years her parents have never married.Her brother was refused at the london consul a couple of years ago for this reason.She cant claim citizenship through her grandfather as her dad is her nearest italian relative.Would things change if her parents got married now?(they,re considering this for uk tax reasons).I know this is complicated,but were moving over in a couple of months,and it would make things much more simple. The consulate are,nt that helpful. thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

oldjerry said:


> hi, we,re new to this forum it seems really good,so perhaps someone can help.My wife was born in London,her father is italian as were her grandparents.Her dad has an italian passport.However though they have lived together for 40 years her parents have never married.Her brother was refused at the london consul a couple of years ago for this reason.She cant claim citizenship through her grandfather as her dad is her nearest italian relative.Would things change if her parents got married now?(they,re considering this for uk tax reasons).I know this is complicated,but were moving over in a couple of months,and it would make things much more simple. The consulate are,nt that helpful. thanks


I can't say with certainty, but I think generally with Italian nationality law, the parents need to be married at the time of the child's birth for the father to be able to pass on citizenship. Marrying later doesn't confer it retrospectively. But do double-check with authorities!


----------



## oldjerry (Jul 27, 2010)

*citizenship problems*



Joppa said:


> I can't say with certainty, but I think generally with Italian nationality law, the parents need to be married at the time of the child's birth for the father to be able to pass on citizenship. Marrying later doesn't confer it retrospectively. But do double-check with authorities!


thanks for that, things have moved on a bit.The italian consulate has assured us that your parents dont have to have been married,but your father needs to sign an affidavit to affirm paternity,and your mother needs to officially declare that she approves of you attaining citizenship.So more hoops to jump through,but it can and will be done. I may be speaking too soon,but we,ve made a big step forward.Incidently,for everybody constantly banging on about italian bureaucracy,the consulate in Manchester couldnt be more helpful or efficient,they reply by email immediatly,I,ve spent years dealing with UK govt. departments,DWP,DEFRA, inland rev. etc. and in comparison they are abysmal.


----------

